# Muzzle issue too



## Tornato (Feb 18, 2020)

I’m using this in an fx loop. Guitar in and trough to the amp. All works great. Now I put a delay pedal in the loop after the gate and get a loud pop when switching the gate on/off????


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 18, 2020)

Pictures are incredibly helpful. How is it hooked up? Are you using sidechain in/out for the fx loop?


----------



## Tornato (Feb 18, 2020)

Yes using the side chain to the amp. What’s weird is it doesn’t pop when no Delay pedal. But with a boss pedal in the loop the muzzle pops?
Signal goes
Guitar in. Guitar out to amp in. Loop send to in of muzzle. Out of muzzle to delay in. Out of delay to amp return. Pop! No pop with no delay?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 18, 2020)

That is very odd. Do you have any other delays to try? Maybe it just doesn’t like having a buffered pedal in the sidechain.


----------



## falzhobel (Feb 19, 2020)

Are they wired with the same power supply ? Isolated one ? Try to do one or the other and see if it change something.


----------



## Tornato (Feb 19, 2020)

I used a battery on the delay. It did turn out to be a buffer issue. I tried a EH memory boy and it worked fine. ???


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 19, 2020)

Some pedals impedances just don’t match, fuzzes and wahs are notorious for this.


----------



## Tornato (Feb 20, 2020)

True. But I’d never put a fuzz or a wah in the effects loop ??‍♂️


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 20, 2020)

Not what I was saying haha


----------

